# The Damasko DS30 is ready for autumn and winter



## StufflerMike

Choosing for the right strap and the DS30 is ready for the autumn and winter season

























Specs (if you do not already know/noticed)

Surface hardened U-Boat steel case, solid screwed case back, screw in crown, crown tube screwed into the case referred to as the "Damasko system" but no lubrication cell
Dial: black, crosshairs, date window at 3, indexes and hands coated with SL
Diameter: 39mm
Height: 9,9 mm
Movement: ETA 2824-2
Lug width: 20mm
Retail: €980


----------



## soaking.fused

This' an amazing release.


----------



## tsteph12

That truly is a very handsome watch.


----------



## stevens

Fantastic! Need to find the best way to get these into Canada...


----------



## Sylus Grey

stevens said:


> Fantastic! Need to find the best way to get these into Canada...


Me too. There used to be a fella out of Montreal that sold Damasko but he has seemed to close shop.


----------



## myke

Gnomon will ship to Canada no problem


----------



## rdranade

Finally something to compete with the sinn 556, wonder if they'll have a dial with numerals.


----------



## whineboy

One of the (many) great things about Damasko is that their day/date wheels match the dial, unlike so many other companies.
The DS30 looks great, very austere, in a good way - but if the date wheel didn't match, it'd look sloppy and careless.
Another thing that shows Damasko, unlike some others, understands that even the small things matter. Grand Seiko, I'm looking at you and your mis-matched date wheels, and I own two (typed as I wear my DA46).


----------



## StufflerMike

rdranade said:


> Finally something to compete with the sinn 556, wonder if they'll have a dial with numerals.


Not in the pipeline.


----------



## GreatScott

whineboy said:


> One of the (many) great things about Damasko is that their day/date wheels match the dial, unlike so many other companies.
> The DS30 looks great, very austere, in a good way - but if the date wheel didn't match, it'd look sloppy and careless.
> Another thing that shows Damasko, unlike some others, understands that even the small things matter. Grand Seiko, I'm looking at you and your mis-matched date wheels, and I own two (typed as I wear my DA46).


Can I get an Amen. Omega, I am looking at you!

Typed as I wear my Dk10.


----------



## Dorian Galt

Besides the double marker at 12, this is incredibly close to the Sinn 556i. But 1mm smaller in width and thickness? What are the other differences? See through case back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Dorian Galt said:


> Besides the double marker at 12, this is incredibly close to the Sinn 556i. But 1mm smaller in width and thickness? What are the other differences? See through case back?


See the other thread. https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/damasko-munichtime-novelties-4561987.html


----------



## Dorian Galt

stuffler said:


> See the other thread. https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/damasko-munichtime-novelties-4561987.html


Thanks! (I am new to Damasko)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA

Out of interest...any idea why no lubrication cell?


----------



## StufflerMike

RSDA said:


> Out of interest...any idea why no lubrication cell?


If you want to stay <€1000..... in a small case......


----------



## kvik

@mike: Damasko site states ETA 2836-2 movement, probably a mistake, it's ETA 2824-2, right?


----------



## StufflerMike

kvik said:


> @mike: Damasko site states ETA 2836-2 movement, probably a mistake, it's ETA 2824-2, right?


Yes, 2824-2. German spoken site is correct though.


----------



## StrapBandits

Awesome! It looks good! ??


----------



## wis_dad

Away fancied a 556 but this looks even nicer. Love the subtle date window, double marker at 12 and that crosshair!


----------



## StufflerMike

Strap variety for the DS30


----------



## City74

I really can’t decide between this and the Sinn 556. It’s literally a toss up.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

First time seeing this one and really loving it. Now I'm dying to see it without a date, that perfectly symmetrical dial would be amazing.


----------



## faiz

Really want this.
Austere is the word but somehow it works to come across as beautiful.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## faiz

This is up for pre-order on Page and Cooper, I'm so tempted.
Mike when is yours coming? I'd love to see some more pictures.
Might have to wait for my birthday in February. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

More pics in my Munichtime post.
Mine will arrive some day in January. Cases are being hardened during next week.


----------



## StufflerMike

stuffler said:


> Mine will arrive some day in January. Cases are being hardened during next week.


Update: received e-mail from Janine yesterday, watch is ready to leave Damasko's premises on 31st. However, today I asked whether a small modification might be feasible.....Let's see what the answer will be about.....Fingers crossed.


----------



## DNARNA

Mike,

Thanks for the update. I've been eagerly awaiting your pics.

D


----------



## LH2

Not my cup of tea since I prefer numerals, but the hardened case alone puts this above the Sinn 556 IMO. The 556 case, in my experience, is very easily marked.

As a resident of the USA I'd rather deal with Watchmann than the Sinn distributor as well...


----------



## sky4

i think they just beat sinn at their own game... beautiful, and attractively priced.


----------



## sky4

RSDA said:


> Out of interest...any idea why no lubrication cell?


according to the damasko website the crown has

"Sealing elements of crown with permanent lubrication"


----------



## pigmode

As much as I love my Dsub-1, I'm considering putting it on the block and going for a DS-30. Its hard to admit but a lighter more all purpose watch would much better suit my needs.


----------



## StufflerMike

Modification confirmed. Now the wait.


----------



## pigmode

I wasn't sure exactly where to post this, but looks like at least one DS30 has been delivered through WatchMann.


----------



## StufflerMike

As an additional info: from May 2018 on the DS30 will be available in blue and green.


----------



## skywalker31

stuffler said:


> As an additional info: from May 2018 on the DS30 will be available in blue and green.


Sounds cool - second hand only, or second hand + date wheel?


----------



## StufflerMike

skywalker31 said:


> Sounds cool - second hand only, or second hand + date wheel?


The latter.


----------



## LH2

I think I see a green DS30 in my future.


----------



## Tanjecterly

I really liked that video up there. It's helpful in visualizing the DS30. Thanks, pigmode!

Or perhaps not -- my wallet definitely doesn't thank you.


----------



## pigmode

Tanjecterly said:


> I really liked that video up there. It's helpful in visualizing the DS30. Thanks, pigmode!
> 
> Or perhaps not -- my wallet definitely doesn't thank you.


You're welcome! I thought the wrist shots at the end were quite helpful, for the still limited exposure of this new model.


----------



## skywalker31

stuffler said:


> As an additional info: from May 2018 on the DS30 will be available in blue and green.





skywalker31 said:


> Sounds cool - second hand only, or second hand + date wheel?





stuffler said:


> The latter.


So I've been wondering about this for the past couple days and decided to do a high-tech mock-up of the blue in MS Paint, borrowing the blue from a DA38... yeah, I'd buy a DS30 Blue.


----------



## StufflerMike

The new catalogue already has pics of the green and blue one. The green looks more intrigueing to me.


----------



## Kirkawall

stuffler said:


> The new catalogue already has pics of the green and blue one. The green looks more intrigueing to me.


Yep - the blue is striking but the green is, to my eyes, a perfect fit for the watch. Elegant, steady, harmonious. Were I not so in love with the dSub1 I'd def consider it.

many thanks for the scoop and updates, Mike.


----------



## elbilo

stuffler said:


> The new catalogue already has pics of the green and blue one. The green looks more intrigueing to me.


thanks for the update! an orange option would make my decision much easier.


----------



## verreauxi

stuffler said:


> Choosing for the right strap and the DS30 is ready for the autumn and winter season
> 
> View attachment 12657622
> 
> 
> View attachment 12657624
> 
> 
> View attachment 12657626
> 
> 
> Specs (if you do not already know/noticed)
> 
> Surface hardened U-Boat steel case, solid screwed case back, screw in crown, crown tube screwed into the case referred to as the "Damasko system" but no lubrication cell
> Dial: black, crosshairs, date window at 3, indexes and hands coated with SL
> Diameter: 39mm
> Height: 9,9 mm
> Movement: ETA 2824-2
> Lug width: 20mm
> Retail: €980


Hadn't seen that model. Very handsome, and great price. This brand is soooo growing on me!


----------



## dontomaso

I sold a DA36 a month ago because I found it to be slightly too big, had almost decided on a Stowa Flieger 36 but then I found the DS30. It looks almost perfect and the upcoming green version is extremely tempting. 

he metal/coating on the DA36 sometimes seemed a bit too "plasticy" in some lighting situations: does the DS30 look and feel any different? Does it look more like traditional steel? It's hard to tell from the photos. And how's the lume? Is the Superluminova X1 GL C1 White 10 significantly better than the old C1?


----------



## kvik

Couldn't find the coloured versions mentioned above, so did my own versions below. The orange is apparently not in play, but added it anyway (maybe one day..). Though in general I prefer a numerical dial, I am really starting to like the DS30.


----------



## elbilo

Currently no plans for an orange version, but after seeing your mock-up, I think I prefer the green and yellow versions. Here is a link to their catalog for those interested. DS 30 variants are on page 20.


----------



## StufflerMike

@Dontomaso

Lume shot









Case finish

It obviously does *look *a tad different, however *no different feel* in my book despite the DS30 being a lightweight.
































DA343 DS30 DA42


----------



## kvik

@Mike: Do you know if there will be a white dial version at some point?


----------



## StufflerMike

kvik said:


> @Mike: Do you know if there will be a white dial version at some point?


No concrete plans, yet.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Enjoying my DS30 in the sunlight.


----------



## kvik

@Tanjecterly: How do you like the caoutchouc band? Does it expand slightly when wrist size increases (for instance due to heat og physical exercise)? I am familiar with the old Damasko rubber strap, just wondering how this new one feels and behaves. Thank you.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Well, I haven't had a chance to get it hot and sweaty!

It was stiff at first but it gradually expanded to fit my wrist. Took a couple of days to conform. 

I first saw it in a Youtube review of the DS30 and I liked it. I'm well impressed with it and thinking about buying another one for my other watches.


----------



## StufflerMike

...and ready for Easter as well








Pic courtesy of Damasko


----------



## pjmaxm

Did anyone else notice the comment from Damasko on the Instagram post of the picture that Mike just posted?

Someone asked if a bracelet was planned and Damasko replied that *"yes, it is planned"*. Who knows how long that will take but when it does I will be thinking of switching out my 556i for the DS30.

With a hardened case, 200m WR, antimagnetic, and a bracelet it will be in my eyes besting the 556i which for now has been my favorite everyday watch. I have had a DA36 & DA37 before and as great as they are they were just a bit too big for my preferences at the end of the day.

With the DS30 being smaller, and most importantly thinner, I am extremely excited about a bracelet for it as I strongly prefer bracelets.


----------



## elbilo

stuffler said:


> As an additional info: from May 2018 on the DS30 will be available in blue and green.


Just ordered the DS30 Green through WatchMann. Greg said it is currently in customs, so he'll ship once he receives it. I was planning on purchasing the yellow, as it's more familiar from previously owning the DA36 and DSub1, but I'm looking forward to seeing the green variant in the metal.


----------



## Wanderfalken

elbilo said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing the green variant in the metal.


I'm looking forward to seeing your green variant as well.


----------



## sky4

LH2 said:


> Not my cup of tea since I prefer numerals, but the hardened case alone puts this above the Sinn 556 IMO. The 556 case, in my experience, is very easily marked.
> 
> As a resident of the USA I'd rather deal with Watchmann than the Sinn distributor as well...


it's ~200 dollars less than a 556, looks easily as good, and has more tech. I can't imagine anyone buying a 556 if they knew about the damasko.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Everybody has preferences. For example, I have a Sinn 103 that I love. I don't love the 556 though. I much prefer the DS30.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

sky4 said:


> it's ~200 dollars less than a 556, looks easily as good, and has more tech. I can't imagine anyone buying a 556 if they knew about the damasko.


The lack of a bracelet is the ONLY thing holding me back. A true GADA watch has to be on bracelet to be EDC-able to me


----------



## City74

I just placed my order with Greg @ Watchmann for a DS30 Yellow. He said getting them is very difficult and only had 1 green in stock. I was thinking green but I love the yellow they use (like the DA36) so I think that’s the one I want. Also going to get a rubber Damasko strap and see how they are.


----------



## elbilo

City74 said:


> I just placed my order with Greg @ Watchmann for a DS30 Yellow. He said getting them is very difficult and only had 1 green in stock. I was thinking green but I love the yellow they use (like the DA36) so I think that's the one I want. Also going to get a rubber Damasko strap and see how they are.


Greg told me the same thing, so I decided to pick up the green and it doesn't disappoint! I was leaning towards the yellow because it was familiar from previously owning the DA36 and DSub1, but the green feels fresh. The new rubber strap is nice. I like the woven look, the liner is soft, and it breaks in quickly.


----------



## City74

elbilo said:


> Greg told me the same thing, so I decided to pick up the green and it doesn't disappoint! I was leaning towards the yellow because it was familiar from previously owning the DA36 and DSub1, but the green feels fresh. The new rubber strap is nice. I like the woven look, the liner is soft, and it breaks in quickly.


Yea the green is a nice look also. Just love that yellow. Can't wait to try out one of the Damasko rubber straps. I think will it not only look great on the watch, and make it sportier, but also very comfortable in the summer


----------



## Tanjecterly

I can heartily recommend the rubber strap that I got with the DS30. In fact, I like it that much that I think I'm going to get another one.


----------

